# Small farm house's lincolnshire



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

We stumbled across these three small abandoned farm house's whilst out on a drive the first house is a total mess and not a lot to see the second house was completely boarded up and very dark so we didnt take many picture's but the third was just right 
no history with these as they are only farm houses but some nice features so i hope these are ok 

the pics 

farm house one 




derlict houses 007 by urban phantom, on Flickr





derlict houses 023 by urban phantom, on Flickr




derlict houses 021 by urban phantom, on Flickr




derlict houses 026 by urban phantom, on Flickr





derlict houses 037 by urban phantom, on Flickr




derlict houses 002 by urban phantom, on Flickr


house number two




derlict houses 054 by urban phantom, on Flickr




derlict houses 050 by urban phantom, on Flickr




derlict houses 051 by urban phantom, on Flickr




derlict houses 041 by urban phantom, on Flickr

house number 3 




old farm house harry 033 by urban phantom, on Flickr





old farm house harry 013 by urban phantom, on Flickr




old farm house harry 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr





old farm house harry 025 by urban phantom, on Flickr





old farm house harry 027 by urban phantom, on Flickr





old farm house harry 003 by urban phantom, on Flickr





old farm house harry 011 by urban phantom, on Flickr


thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 29, 2012)

Good find mate, love the funky 70's colors !! thanks for sharing, random finds can be so cool


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks mate been saving them up its surprising how many you can find we got some more add soon


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 29, 2012)

*Good stuff...*


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love a good ol farm house!

Nice shots, cheers for posting


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmmm.... I like one of those houses a lot. Shame it's so far away or I'd be noseying with cheque book in hand!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Hmmmm.... I like one of those houses a lot. Shame it's so far away or I'd be noseying with cheque book in hand!



is it the last one by any change it wouldn't need a massive amount of work


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice finds and nice set of images too


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

Pen15 said:


> Nice finds and nice set of images too



thanks my friend


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 29, 2012)

Its crazy when you drive out lincs way how much stuff there is like this just hidden, waiting to be found....Lincs is Urbex-Gold. Good stuff....shame they didnt get seen sooner-seems nature has really had a go at these...


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> Its crazy when you drive out lincs way how much stuff there is like this just hidden, waiting to be found....Lincs is Urbex-Gold. Good stuff....shame they didnt get seen sooner-seems nature has really had a go at these...



thanks mate we keep looking for that one off find with all the stuff still in it but still waiting


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

Somebody liked the colour green 
Nice find!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Somebody liked the colour green
> Nice find!



very 70's i think


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2012)

I like number3 could live there!thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> I like number3 could live there!thanks for sharing.



me to not even been trashed some one's nicked the fire places though


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 29, 2012)

like these esp no 3 

I like farm houses too


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

Judderman62 said:


> like these esp no 3
> 
> I like farm houses too



thay are nice the last one is the best


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> me to not even been trashed some one's nicked the fire places though



Yeah this is the problem the nice features always manage to walk!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 29, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Yeah this is the problem the nice features always manage to walk!



yes its not good


----------



## johno23 (Dec 30, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> Its crazy when you drive out lincs way how much stuff there is like this just hidden, waiting to be found....Lincs is Urbex-Gold. Good stuff....shame they didnt get seen sooner-seems nature has really had a go at these...



very true mrtoby
Makes you wonder where the folks have gone and why??as these old places all have a story or two to tell.
Great finds and pics


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 30, 2012)

johno23 said:


> very true mrtoby
> Makes you wonder where the folks have gone and why??as these old places all have a story or two to tell.
> Great finds and pics



I bet it would thanks mate


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 30, 2012)

good stuff, who leaves these places in locations like that


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 30, 2012)

peterc4 said:


> good stuff, who leaves these places in locations like that



thanks mate some one with more money than sense


----------

